# Best Place to Submit Schematics To?



## clarked (Jan 6, 2012)

I’ve recently repaired a little 1950's combo guitar amp. There was no schematic with it - and as I couldn’t find any information on-line, I had to draft up my own schematic using the as-received amp.

I’d like to make the schematic (and pics) available on-line so that the next person who has one of these amps doesn’t have to start from scratch. 

Where’s the best place to send the info such that it will be accessible to others who might be looking? [I attempted to send to Schematic Heaven, but those e-mails came back as Undeliverable. (The amp is small 5W Canadian unit, very similar in design to the Supro Spectator.)


----------



## Jeff B. (Feb 20, 2010)

You could submit it to the Free Information Society.

http://www.freeinfosociety.com/media_index.php?cat=13&start=0


----------



## notjoeaverage (Oct 6, 2008)

http://www.ax84.com/links.html

lots of good info and resources


----------



## clarked (Jan 6, 2012)

Thank you for the suggestions. It ended up in the 'Misc' section here:
http://www.el34world.com/charts/Schematics1.php
(rce_g5.pdf)


----------

